# Eurobike 2013 / Kidi News



## 68-er (30. August 2013)

Eins vorweg - von den Massenherstellern gibt es 
nicht wirklich was neues 

es gab aber trotzdem ein paar nette kinderradel
und parts

ich hab euch mal ein paar bilder mit rangehängt ...


----------



## 68-er (30. August 2013)

und hier noch ein paar bilder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (30. August 2013)

Propain sieht mächtig nach Spaß aus. 





__







Hier noch mehr über Supurb.

Finde persönlich aber nicht sooo spektakulär.


----------



## Y_G (30. August 2013)

von wem ist die kleine Carbongabel?


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Die Gabel sieht der in Ebay fÃ¼r 169 â¬ Ã¤hnlich. Das Rad (Laufrad) Nr. drei der ersten Bilder oben erinnert mich einen Eigenbau hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## Roelof (30. August 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> und hier noch ein paar bilder ...



Nennst du uns Hersteller, Preis und Gewicht der beiden Gabeln??


----------



## Y_G (30. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Die Gabel sieht der in Ebay für 169  ähnlich. Das Rad (Laufrad) Nr. drei der ersten Bilder oben erinnert mich einen Eigenbau hier aus dem Forum.



Wenn das wirklich die ist, dann finde ich die nicht mehr interessant. Sackschwer teuer und ich brauche auch noch 24"...


----------



## Diman (30. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> ich brauche auch noch 24"...



Mosso Disk bzw. Mosso mit Adapter für  V-Brake?


----------



## Y_G (30. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Mosso Disk bzw. Mosso mit Adapter für  V-Brake?



ist die Backuplösung... mal sehen was sich noch so ergibt.


----------



## deadpixel (30. August 2013)

ist zwar schon vor der Eurobike präsentiert worden ... 
passt aber irgendwie nirgendwo rein. Leichtbau ist da wohl eher kein Thema, aber leichter als die verkaufsstärksten Verdächtigen (er hat Puky gesagt, steinigt ihn) allemal.

Big tires for little ones
Baby Fatty




http://on-one.co.uk/news/brant-blog/q/date/2013/07/23/baby-fatty
http://singletrackworld.com/2013/07/on-one-baby-fatty-a-kids-fat-bike/
http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/07/23/its-a-boy-on-one-announces-baby-fatty-a-24-wheel-fat-bike/


----------



## Diman (30. August 2013)

Von hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich die ist, dann finde ich die nicht mehr interessant. Sackschwer teuer und ich brauche auch noch 24"...


Eben. Es gibt von Trigon schöne Sachen, allerdings nur in 26". Ich hatte wegen 20" angefragt, jedoch eine negative Antwort erhalten. Solltest Du das 24"-Rad mit Disk aufbauen, würde die Trigon in 26" vermutlich passen, oder?


----------



## 68-er (31. August 2013)

die blaue alu gabel ist von kinesis
soll wohl um die 550g wiegen 
gibt's auch ohne scheibenbrems
aufnahme 
anfrage läuft ...

die carbon ist echt hübsch - kam
mir aber deutlich schwerer vor 
das standpersonal hatte leider 
keine ahnung - hab mal ne mail 
an den hersteller geschrieben


----------



## BOOZE (31. August 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> die blaue alu gabel ist von kinesis
> 
> 
> das standpersonal hatte leider
> keine ahnung




Sage ich doch immer, wenn man eine Gabel in "leicht" günstig und in 20" bekommen will, dann Kinesis


Super und wofür standen die überhaupt am Stand?
Ich habe keine Ahnung aber ich sehe gut aus, juhu


----------



## trifi70 (31. August 2013)

Klar, da stehn Models, was willste verlangen? 

Ne Kinesis wär auch meine Referenz bei 24 oder 26" zum Vergleich, was ne Federgabel mehr wiegt...


----------



## Diman (2. September 2013)

Bis auf die Sattel


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Bis auf die Sattel



das gewicht ist super! der Komm-Vor hätte besser gepasst. Sind die Felgen aufgebaut? Schaut hinten so aus als würde das Felgenband aus der Felge gedrückt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Bis auf die Sattel



der preis ist heftig, 3000,-!


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

schreckt mich nach dem 4000,- Kinderbike von vor ein paar Jahren nicht so sonderlich...


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> das gewicht ist super! der Komm-Vor hätte besser gepasst. Sind die Felgen aufgebaut? Schaut hinten so aus als würde das Felgenband aus der Felge gedrückt werden...


Klar, da scheint der grüne Teppich durch die Felgenlöcher durch  Tatsächlich gebohrt, naja, ne Machbarkeitsstudie oder so. Und immernoch viel zu schwer, das wiegt ja 20% des Körpergewichts vom Kind. Stell mir grad vor, ich müsste ein 16 kg Bleirad bewegen. Und das ohne Kurbel


----------



## 68-er (2. September 2013)

3000,- sind nicht ganz richtig 
es handelt sich um einen prototypen der 2500,- gekostet hat 
das ist für nen prototypen kein geld
in serie steht dann ein ganz anderer preis da und natürlich werden
dann auch nicht ganz so exklusive teile ...

das wirklich interessante ist aber das konzept das dahinter steckt
in einem workshop wird der rahmen selbst gebaut und das laufrad 
individuell kompletiert ...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. September 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> 3000,- sind nicht ganz richtig
> es handelt sich um einen prototypen der 2500,- gekostet hat
> das ist für nen prototypen kein geld
> in serie steht dann ein ganz anderer preis da und natürlich werden
> ...



zu mir hat er 3000,- gesagt.

und jedes kinderrad in kleiner Stückzahl ist fast wie ein Prototyp, auch wenn du 10stück davon im jahr bauen/verkaufen solltest!

wenn ich sehe, dass das 16" kinderrad von meinem sohn 3250,-, mit Titan rahmen tune naben usw, kosten würde, ist selbst 2500,- für n Laufrad mit stahlrahmen recht hoch gegriffen.

aber egal, jeder so wie er es mag.


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> ...wenn ich sehe, dass das 16" kinderrad von meinem sohn 3250,-, mit Titan rahmen tune naben usw...



Hast ein Foto davon für mich??


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hast ein Foto davon für mich??



grad nicht zur Hand, musst mal auf meiner fb-seite schauen, da ist das 20" und 24" abgebildet.


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

boah - die lefty ist schon super heftig für einen 24-zöller, danke, werd das im Hinterkopf behalten - und der Chefin zeig ich das Bild, wenn sie mir das nächste mal wegen teuer kommt. 

vom 20 zöller hab ich aber nur teilefotos gefunden... Weißt du noch was die kurze (gekürzte??) DT-Swiss Carbon Gabel gewogen hat??

LG


----------



## Diman (2. September 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> grad nicht zur Hand


Wenn du nichts dagegen hast...







Quelle


----------



## BOOZE (2. September 2013)

nicht schlecht

das 24" ist aber auf dem Bild etwas ungünstig fotografiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Sind schon geile Raeder  von mmm-bikes, keine Frage, aber wohl nix fuers Tagesgeschaeft. Aber gerne haben wuerde ich sie schon...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Sind schon geile Raeder  von mmm-bikes, keine Frage, aber wohl nix fuers Tagesgeschaeft. Aber gerne haben wuerde ich sie schon...



ach das geht schon, läuft recht gut, ich musste jetzt schon auf der -bike mein 16 und 20" aus privaten beständen verkaufen!


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2013)

Da laufen natuerlich ein paar "Verueckte" rum, die das noetige Kleingeld haben. Aber ich freu mich, wenn das Geschaeft laeuft.
Vielleicht lohnt es sich dann ja auch, eine preiswertere Version rauszubringen, evtl. mit bleischwerem Alurahmen und etwas guenstigeren Teilen.
Ist dann halt die Frage, wie weit man sich dann von den anderen noch absetzt, ob sich eine "billige Kleinserie" tatsaechlich lohnt. Irgendwas muss ja am Ende des Tages auch noch in der Kasse haengen bleiben.


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Ich bin ja ein Fan von Single KB vorne. Was ist denn das für eine Kassette ("Pizzateller") an dem größeren Rad? Sieht bald aus wie um die 40 Zähne?! Oder täuscht das?


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein Fan von Single KB vorne. Was ist denn das für eine Kassette ("Pizzateller") an dem größeren Rad? Sieht bald aus wie um die 40 Zähne?! Oder täuscht das?



da ist die xx1 dran!;-)


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (2. September 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Da laufen natuerlich ein paar "Verueckte" rum, die das noetige Kleingeld haben. Aber ich freu mich, wenn das Geschaeft laeuft.
> Vielleicht lohnt es sich dann ja auch, eine preiswertere Version rauszubringen, evtl. mit bleischwerem Alurahmen und etwas guenstigeren Teilen.
> Ist dann halt die Frage, wie weit man sich dann von den anderen noch absetzt, ob sich eine "billige Kleinserie" tatsaechlich lohnt. Irgendwas muss ja am Ende des Tages auch noch in der Kasse haengen bleiben.



alu-rahmen wollte ich ja haben, doch nicolai war mit seinen alu-rahmen
erheblich teurer wie rewel mit titan-rahmen.

guenstiger wird es dann nur mit den anbauteilen.
die teuersten teile sind und bleiben:
rahmen, gabel und kurbel

ist halt hobby und spass an der freude und des basteln.


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> da ist die xx1 dran!;-)


Danke und sorry für die Deppenfrage. Bei aktuellen Entwicklungen bin ich nicht mehr ganz uptodate 

WOW! 10-42, a Draum  Und das ganze 260g, boah!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Danke und sorry für die Deppenfrage. Bei aktuellen Entwicklungen bin ich nicht mehr ganz uptodate
> 
> WOW! 10-42, a Draum  Und das ganze 260g, boah!



Schon witzig, wie die Modeströmungen so verlaufen, ist ein ewiger Kreislauf: Früher war´s der letzte Schrei (MicroDrive und CompactDrive), möglichst kleine Ritzel/Kettenblätter zu haben, also statt 13-32 lieber 11-24 (oder so ähnlich). Jetzt ist also wieder "groß" in, aha.


----------



## trolliver (3. September 2013)

In diesem Fall aber nicht groß im Gegensatz zu klein, sondern als groß und breit, für ein breites Spektrum eben, das entweder ein Kettenblatt sparen hilft oder zumindest als theoretische Hilfe für 35%-Steigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (3. September 2013)

Ich fahr am Alltagsrad 36 auf 11-34. Mit dem Trailer hinten dran fehlt da schon ab und an ein Gang. Aber 2fach möcht ich nicht. Bei 260g für die 10-42 Kassette ist auch keine Frage, was leichter ist. Du sparst ein Kettenblatt, den Schalthebel und den Zug, zudem kann Umwerfer/Kettenführung auch sehr leicht ausgeführt sein.


----------



## Diman (3. September 2013)

"Leichte" 24Zoll Felgen von Syntace.

Vllt. für jmd. auch von Interesse






Alutech Fanes XS (kann auch mit 24" LRS aufgebaut werden).


----------



## Y_G (3. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> "Leichte" 24Zoll Felgen von Syntace.



aber nicht einzeln lieferbar


----------



## Diman (3. September 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> aber nicht einzeln lieferbar



Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe schon und sogar in Elox-Farben.


----------



## Y_G (3. September 2013)

oh, das wäre ja mal schön. Steht halt auf dem Schild drauf, daher meine Vermutung. Preise wären noch interessant


----------



## Diman (3. September 2013)

Im LV-Forum ist von 150,- EUR die Rede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (3. September 2013)

ui, kein Schnäpchen...


----------



## trolliver (3. September 2013)

Dann doch lieber Kinlin.


----------



## Diman (3. September 2013)

Und wo bekommt man kinlin in 24"?


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2013)

In 20" kommt bald was ganz leichtes für disc


----------



## trolliver (3. September 2013)

Oh, du hast Recht. Von Gingko habe sie mir erzählt, Kinlin häten sie durchgängig, sogar in 451mm, aber die 24er fehlt. Also zurück.


----------



## Diman (3. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> In 20" kommt bald was ganz leichtes für disc



Und was soll das genau sein?


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2013)

Sub 200g in 28 Loch hab ich gehört


----------



## Diman (3. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Sub 200g in 28 Loch hab ich gehört


Nicht schlecht.

___


----------



## 68-er (3. September 2013)

wenn so ne sub 200 20" felge von tune kommt bin ich auf den preis gespannt ;-)
mir würde ja schon ne etwas breitere kinlin mit um die 280gr. reichen ...


----------



## Cyborg (2. September 2014)

Diesjahr nicht mal ein Eurobike-Faden. Was ist los mit euch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fruehbremser (18. August 2015)

Hallo,
fährt in diesem Jahr jemand nach Friedrichshafen? Mich interessieren vor allem die 2016er Modelle des WOOM 5 und Orbea MX 24 Team.
Vielleicht bringen ja andere Hersteller ein ähnlich interessantes Bike (400 €, 10 kg).
Grüße


----------



## 68-er (31. August 2015)

war dieses jahr nicht explizit wegen kinderbikes auf der eurobike
ein paar räder sind mir dann doch ins auge gestochen ...

pucki ist zwar nicht wirklich leichter geworden - von der lackierung
sehen sie aber um einiges besser aus ...


----------



## 68-er (31. August 2015)

hier ein bild vom aktuellen frechdax von propain
besonders interessant die 20" carbon gabel ...


----------



## 68-er (31. August 2015)

hier ein bild vom 20" supurb ...


----------



## 68-er (31. August 2015)

mondraker hat ein schönes 24" fully aufgelgt ...


----------



## 68-er (31. August 2015)

haibike hat ein 24" e-bike aufgelegt - naja - wers braucht ;-)


----------



## 68-er (31. August 2015)

und dann noch ne carbon leichtbau feile ;-)


----------



## Taurus1 (1. September 2015)

68-er schrieb:


> pucki ist zwar nicht wirklich leichter geworden - von der lackierung
> sehen sie aber um einiges besser aus ...



Auf dem unteren Bild ist ein Schild mit "Light" vorm orangen Puky zu sehen. Waere interessant zu Wissen, was sie darunter verstehen.
... und immer noch mit Ruecktritt...


----------



## 68-er (1. September 2015)

das 16" soll wohl 8,8kg wiegen das ist für ein pucki schon ganz schön leicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

